# motorhome chit chat



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Don t know if this is right place or not , i have an autotrail 614 but have a leak in roof from suspect lounge skylight can see evedence inside on rear ceiling joint but nowhere else, have resealed all roof joints but leak still persists ,would appreciate any suggestions , Les


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*roof leak*

Hi Les,

Just had a roof light fixed under warranty by Hymer. They were convinced it was the winder handle because "it always is". But I had already been on the roof and noticed that the seal between the roof light and the roof was wavy. The seal had failed to adhere to the body.

If its under warranty take it straight back, if not, dry it completely from the roof side, wind your roof light right up, and seal with sikoflex or similar.

Phil


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Phil,already done your sugestion with SICKOFLECKS ,BUT MUST BE MISSING SOMETHING,THANKS


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi les

I've moved your topic to the "Bodywork & Trim" forum where it should get more replies.

It's very common for leaks to occur a long away from where they appear inside the 'van. Also, unless you've exposed the affected area and dried it out properly, damp may continue to appear for a considerable time after you've sealed the leak due to water being trapped between the inner and outer skin.


----------

